# Delete



## wellsjc2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Delete


----------



## LoneWolf2 (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got a 1430 and love. Never had any problems out of it. You'd be better off investing into a CIS than constantly buying cartridges. I just got the all black system from Cobra. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I use the 1430 with refillable/auto resettable dye cartridges with all black dye ink. 
Great opaque ink for film. Got mine from Film Output Systems - Film Direct . Makes it just pennies to print. 
Their ink has never clogged on me, even when the printer wasn't running for a couple weeks (while doing commissioned airbrush work) . Keep in mind that I think to run all black, you've got to use AccuRip.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

No on the accurip. You can print all black manually, with filmmaker, simple seps. 

That dye ink from film direct is higher then blackmaxx. I have used film direct, blackmaxx, nano digital, cobra(dye), hotzone360. Funny the 2nd cheapest ink has been the best. Nano digital was the cheapest $65 a gallon. They advertise 2years no settling but I found after about 9 months it was separating. Hot zone 360 UV Dye ink $16 per 600ml and $32 per 1200ml over a qt of ink. The other 3 cobra, film direct, and blackmaxx performed well but just way over priced. As the OP knows I believe I've printed some films for, I print a lot of films for others. I've never has a complaint. I print all films on fixxons films. So if the OP is someone I've printed some films for you know how they were produced. Although they were produced on a 1400 but the 1430 has the same printhead and print engine. You cannon can produce dark films though. Ill post link here---- http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z_bo649DtDM&feature=plcp ------ print 75C 75M 35Y 100K on the best photo setting and the best paper and you films will be very dark. No more doubling up.


----------



## wellsjc2 (Nov 19, 2012)

There is a lot more I need to learn before investing into a printer I can see.

I like the canon because it's very easy to use.


----------



## FullSpectrumSeps (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm starting up a small screenprint setup myself, mostly for R&D purposes, but not too long ago I got a nice used Canon i9900 at a really decent price. 

However I tried a lot of various methods to print a "rich" black film off it and I just don't think it works well trying to trick the Canon printers into doing rich black.

I am probably going to pick up one of these Epson Artisan printers or the r2000 soon, so I will check back in to see if that is what makes it where you can get a good rich-black dense film print.

Anyone else notice the rich-black trick only work on Epsons perhaps?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

There is a few tricking either the canon or a HP. I just learned that he R2000 just like the 1430 prints a 1.5PL dot and they both print the same resolution so I'm not sure there is any advantage buying a printer at double the price though. The 2000 is the only other printer that prints the 1.5 PL dot that I could find. All other print 2.0PL or larger.


----------

